# Unitymedia (50.000)+ Dlink DIR- 600



## warfist (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Mir wurde hier ja schon sehr gut geholfen beim Zusammenstellung meines (bald) neuen PCs.
Was mir aber schon sehr lange ein Dorn im Auge ist, ist meine scheiss Internet. Sorry für den Wortlaut. 
Mit O2 hatte ich zu 100% die gleichen Probleme. 
Ich wohne im Zentrum der Stadt, wo wahrscheinlich viel W-Lan Verkehr herrscht laut inSSIDer.

1. Hier mal einer kleiner Lageplan, den ich schnell erstellt habe.

2. Und hier die Werte, die mir InSSIDer geliefert hat, welche eigtl. nicht schlecht aussehen.

3. Protokoll meines Modems: 





> Zeit	Benachrichtigung
> Jun 12 20:30:35	DHCP: Client receive ACK from 80.69.99.108, IP=37.24.85.68, Lease time=3600.
> Jun 12 20:22:36	PING-FLOODING flooding attack from WAN (ip:176.9.141.15) detected.
> Jun 12 20:20:59	PING-FLOODING flooding attack from WAN (ip:213.203.221.43) detected.
> ...




Nun sitze ich ca. 1 Meter von meinem Modem entfernt und teste mal meine Internetverbindung per W-Lan: Download 25Mbit, Upload 1Mbit (/s)
Ich betone nochmal: Ich bezahle für eine 50000er Leitung und benutze das Modem, was mir Unitymedia für 30€ zugeschickt hat.
Ich verstehe, dass W-Lan mir keine 50000 liefern kann. Manchmal bekomme ich auch ca. 46-47000 raus. Leider öfters 25Mbit oder sogar 5-10.000.

DAS ist aber nicht das schlimmste. Was mich eher nervt ist, dass das Internet öfters mal am Tag abkackt. W-Lan ist verbunden, jedoch heißt es für ein paar Sekunden, dass Ich kein Internetzugriff habe. 
Manchmal verschwindet mein W-Lan Netz auch komplett für wenige Sekunden und alle Geräte trennen sich. Vorher hatte ich o2 und Alice. Bei beiden das gleiche Problem. 
Das schlimmste war bei Alice mit irgendeinem "Zyxel" Modem, welches ca. jede 10 Minuten getrennt hat. Geschwindigkeit 2-3k. 


Was Ich unternommen hatte, um mein Problem zu "lösen": 
1. ca. 5-6 mal Serviceanfrage gestellt und ca. 5-6 mal eine Copy&Paste Antwort erhalten.
2. Habe den Kanal (wie man im Pic sieht) auf Kanal 13 gestellt, was relativ Ok ist. 14 würde Ich zwar probieren, habe aber kP wie man die Region umstellt. (denke aber, dass es nicht daran liegt)
3. Habe mal auf 802.11n only gestellt, danach mal auf 802.11b/g umgestellt--> beides gleiche Ergebnisse. Andere Kombinierungsmöglichkeiten gibt es nicht bei dem Modem, daher lass Ich es wieder auf 802.11n/g/b laufen.
4. Laptop formatiert (Gott...fragt mich nicht wieso Ich so verzweifelt war).

! Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, dass Ich mit IPAD2 fast nie vom Internet raus fliege. Eher, wenn ich den Laptop stark benutze (Gaming-Live-Streams etc., wo halt viel Internet gebraucht wird)!


Mein Wunsch wäre nun einfach: KEINE Abbrüche, vernünftige Geschwindigkeit und vor allem: Mein Pc soll in das Büro kommen, welches Ich euch aufgezeichnet habe. Ich werde 100% ein Kabel verlegen, entweder vom Modem von Unitymedia--> Modem-->PC oder, falls es weiterhin so ******** läuft, Unitymedia-->PC (wenn W-lan mal nicht benötigt wird).

Bitte Hilfe!  Werde Hardware für ca. 1600€ kaufen, daher echt keine Lust auf ein Internet, was mich 4-8 mal raus wirft. 

Danke euch sehr!

Majid


----------



## warfist (13. Juni 2012)

Ist mein Problem zu aufwendig? 


EDIT: Leute, würdet ihr mir evtl. empfehlen ein anderen Router zu holen? Habe mal gegoogelt und viele Andere, die auch bei UM Internet haben, haben Probleme mit dem Dir-600. Alle bekommen diese Ping-Floodings. 

Ich habe an diesen Router gedacht: http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-WR9...DPI/ref=pd_cp_computers_0/275-3278910-7857025


----------



## ShadowAMD (13. Juni 2012)

Hey, 

was schreiben die denn ? 

Kann da evtl. nen Service-Techniker kommen und die Leitung checken, bzw. wenn du den Laptop mal mit Lan verbindest, hast du dann auch solche Probleme ? 

Kannst du einen anderen Router testen ohne einen zu kaufen ? Evtl. mal ein anderer W-Lan Adapter ?

Gruß


----------



## robbe (13. Juni 2012)

Hast dus denn schon einfach mal per Kabel probiert? Damit könnte man ja rausfinden, obs wirklich am W-lan liegt oder ob das Problem doch was anderes ist.

Falls es wirklich das W-lan ist, könntest du dir auch mal D-Lan bzw. Power Lan anschauen. Ist vielleicht einfach, als nen Kabel durhc die ganze Wohnung zu ziehen.


----------



## warfist (13. Juni 2012)

Ich versuche es heute, wenn Ich von der Arbeit komme. Werde euch dann berichten. Anderen Router hab ich leider nicht zur Hand.
In den Service-Mails haben dir mir fast immer so eine "Copy&Paste"-antwort geschrieben, in der mir einfach versichert wurde, dass die keine Fehler in meiner Leitung finden können. Die haben mich immer aufgefordert sie anzurufen, wobei Ich nicht verstehe warum man da seine Rückrufnummer angibt, wenn es doch Unklarheiten gibt. 
Habe einfach nicht die Zeit mit denen zu telefonieren. Im Büro kann Ich einfach mal so ins Internet, telen jedoch nicht 

D-Lan oder Power Lan hab ich noch nie was von gehört. Könnte Ich dann später mal ausprobieren. Wobei mir die direkte Verbindung mit Lan auch kein Problem bereitet.


(Ach ja, danke für die Antworten. Hatte fast aufgegeben.)


----------



## warfist (15. Juni 2012)

Getestet. Mit Modem läuft es eigentlich gut. Fast 50000. Habe heute auch mal UM angerufen und die meinten ebenfalls, dass alles bei denen 100 pro funktionierend angezeigt wird. Soll ich mir vielleicht den oben genannten Router holen ? Oder doch lieber dlan? Hab ich mit d LAN trotzdem noch w LAN?


----------



## ShadowAMD (17. Juni 2012)

Es kann vermutlich sein das dein W-Lan Router defekt is, wenn du ständig Abbrüche hast. Wenn ich mir die Räume so ansehe kann es sein das das W-Lan trotzdem zu schwach ist um durch alle Räume zu kommen. Evtl. solltest du hier beides nehmen, oder mit einem Repeater auf halben Weg aufstellen um das Signal zu verstärken. Es stellt sich nur die Frage warum dein IPad keine Probleme hat, vermutlich liegt es aber an der Nutzung. 

Ja, d-Lan hat nichts mit W-Lan zu tun, dass eine ist Funk und das andere ist Kabel, funktioniert beides.


----------



## warfist (17. Juni 2012)

Es ist nun ganz klar, dass es an den Floodings liegt. Habe mal geschaut, dass wenn ich einen Absturz habe, mir das Protokoll  anzeigt, dass es Geflooded wurde. Bei Unitymedia habe ich ebenfalls angerufen und die meinten: "Leitung und ihr Modem, welches sie mir gegeben hatten, würde zu 100% korrekt und fehlerfrei funktionieren." Daraufhin wollte Ich fragen, ob die mir trotzdem helfen helfen könnten, da Ich immer Abstürze hatte. 
Ihre Antwort: Ja, kostet aber 1€ pro Minute. "Premium-Support"....Ich meinte nur: Also ist es wahrscheinlich ein Fehler, der an meiner Hardware liegt, richtig? ER: "Ja". Ich: "ok, dann kann ich auch meine Hardware wechseln. Tschüss".

Ich denke, dass Ich das oben genannte Modem kaufen werde. Mein Hauptproblem sind die Ping-Floods, da die Geschwindigkeitseinbrüche auch nur dann erschienen sind. 
Dir-600, eine Katastrophe.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## ShadowAMD (17. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, melde dich noch einmal wenn du die Hardware getauscht hast, wie dein ergbnis ist.


----------



## warfist (20. Juni 2012)

Router ist angekommen. Werde ihn heute abend anschließen und berichten!


----------



## Bruce112 (20. Juni 2012)

ich bezahle 20 euro für 50 mbit Unitymedia 

und ausserdem geh mal hier rein .Inoffizielles Unitymedia-Forum • Foren-Übersicht

ich benutze keine wlan  , wahrscheinlích mußt du den modem updaten


----------



## warfist (20. Juni 2012)

Bin mir da nicht so sicher, da UM ja meinte, dass Gerät und Netz fit wären. Ich checke mal das Gerät nach Updates. brb.

EDIT! :So, bin grad im Cisco modem. DAS soll ich updaten? Denn das Dir600 ist schon aufm aktuellsten Stand.

Edit2: Sry, sehe nun mehr Option. Berichte gleich.


----------



## warfist (20. Juni 2012)

Nein, sehe kein Update für Cisco Modem. Danke trotzdem für den Tipp. Heute Abend werde ich dann den neuen Router probieren. Grad am Kabel habe ich volle 50.000. (Ich glaube nicht, dass du gelesen hast wo mein Problem liegt )


----------



## warfist (20. Juni 2012)

Hey, habe eben den neuen Router getestet. Also vorher hatte ich immer Geschwindigkeiten von ca. 10.000- 46.000. Nun habe ich konstante 50.055 Download via W-Lan. Das Netz ist wirklich stark. Im Schlafzimmer, wo ich vorher höchstens 5000 oder so gepackt hatte, sind es nun ca. 18.000. Ich werden nun nur noch schauen, ob ich weiter Abbrüche kriege. Bis jetzt ist mir nix passier. Mal sehen! 

Ach ja, sry für den tripplepost.


Edit: Grad sogar 27000 im Schlafzimmer geschafft.


----------

